# API Stress Coat Plus dosing question!



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, today i went to petco to buy some more water conditioner. I wanted to try something new. I have heard that stress coat is really good for healing fins and as both of my bettas have some fin issues so I thought I would give it a try. But with trying something new comes a lot of questions. 

I plan to do a 100% water cange today and use the new conditioner. Is there anything I can do to insure that my bettas won't have a bad reaction to the new conditioner?
Should I just do a 50% water change to acclimate them to the new water conditioner?

Now for the dosing. On the bottle it say to add 5ml for every 10 gallons of water. I do all my water changes by dosing two gallons of water. 
How much water conditioner do I need to put in for just two gallons of water? And how do I make sure I get just the right amount?

It also says to double the dose if reaparing fins or skin. One of my bettas is a tail biter. Should I double the dose for his tank? If so how much would that be for one gallon of water?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

ArcticRain said:


> Well, today i went to petco to buy some more water conditioner. I wanted to try something new. I have heard that stress coat is really good for healing fins and as both of my bettas have some fin issues so I thought I would give it a try. But with trying something new comes a lot of questions.
> 
> I plan to do a 100% water cange today and use the new conditioner. Is there anything I can do to insure that my bettas won't have a bad reaction to the new conditioner?
> Should I just do a 50% water change to acclimate them to the new water conditioner?
> ...


 Hi ArticRain,

You don’t need to be concerned about Betta’s reactions to water conditioner. API Stress Coat is used by the majority of members here, including myself, it simply removes the unwanted parts from tap water and it also has an aloe vera element for assisting in fin healing and slime coating. Continue to undertake your water change amounts as per usual, no change or acclimatisation necessary for conditioner.

Stress Coat is quite easy to calculate, 10g = 5mL so we get 2g = 1mL. So only 1mL is required for your tank, but if your little fellas are experiencing fin rot you can double dose safely – there is no harm in overdosing water conditioner. I just use the cap measurement that comes with it, it has a 10mL and a 5mL, draw 3 equal lines in your head under that and use the marker for your amount.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup.. I don't use it as my sole conditioner, but always put in a partial amount with their regular water conditioner each water change. The only thing you may have to keep an eye on is if one of your boys is sensitive and since the Stress Coat helps create slime coating, you may have one who will have an excess amount built up due to the Stress Coat. But there really isn't a high risk of it. I've been using it for the last 16-17 years, adding in with my regular conditioner and never had a problem with it.


----------

